# Absturz bei Öffnen eines Applet.



## Thomas 23 (23. Sep 2004)

Hallo ich erhalte immer folgende Fehlermeldung beim laden eines Applett...er zeigt in der Java Konsole folgendes an...

Laden: Klasse Applet1.class nicht gefunden

java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: Applet1.class

at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(AppletClassLoader.java:153)

at sun.plugin.security.PluginClassLoader.findClass(PluginClassLoader.java:189)

at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:306)

at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(AppletClassLoader.java:114)

at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:262)

at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(AppletClassLoader.java:506)

at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(AppletPanel.java:548)

at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(AppletViewer.java:1627)

at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(AppletPanel.java:477)
was kann ich vielleicht tuen? Danke euch...!!!


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Sep 2004)

Ist das ne Frage zu Applets oder JSP?

Also mit der Fehlermeldung kann ich im Moment noch nicht so viel anfangen.
Die JVM ist am Laufen und meint, eine Klasse (Applet1.class) nicht finden zu können.
Interessant sind jetzt eigentlich der Quellcode des Applets und der Quelltext der HTML-Seite.

Edit: Verschoben nach Applets


----------



## Thomas 23 (24. Sep 2004)

Nee Frage zu Applet....also ich vermute es irgendwas mit Java Konsole nicht richtig, denn selbige FEhlermeldung bekomme ich auch bei Icq go....oder so...


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Sep 2004)

Welchen Browser und welche VM benutzt Du?


----------



## Thomas 23 (27. Sep 2004)

Sorry wegen der späten Antwort aber es war ja Wochenende... also ich benutze Inexplorer 6.0 und VM Machine 1.4.0_03 .....


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Sep 2004)

Bis Du sicher, dass Du im IE die Sun-JRE aktiviert und die MS-VM deaktiviert hast?
Was ist das überhaupt für ein Applet? Was soll es machen?
Wie sieht denn der HTML-Code aus?


----------

